# Gibts einen Grund?



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2007)

Sagt mal Leute,

gibt es einen Grund, warum hier Verstecken gespielt wird.

Die Anzahl der User, die sich hier unsichtbar machen, wird von Tag zu Tag mehr.

Dann gibt es User, die täglich online sind, aber nicht die Zeit finden,
 auf eigene Thread´s zu antworten, obwohl dort ständig nachgefragt wird.

Solangsam mache ich mir echt meine Gedanken, ob das alles noch normal ist!:crazy:


*Diese Stimmung hier, gefällt mir ganz und garnicht!
 
* 



*An alle Unsichtbaren,*

wenn es Probleme wegen "Belästigung" - egal in welcher Form gibt, eine PM an mich oder den anderen Moderatoren, dann stellen wir das ab.




*An die Nichtantworter,
*
könntet ihr bitte mal so fair sein, und auf Nachfragen im eigenen Thread antworten!


----------



## Armin501 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Ich habe keine Probleme mit diesen Usern, sie tun mir nichts und 
sollen so weiter machen............,wenn es ihnen beliebt.........

Gruß Armin


----------



## Eugen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hi Thorsten,

ganz blöde Gegenfrage : Warum gibts die VersteckMöglichkeit überhaupt ?

Das ganze löschen und gut ist, oder


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hallo Armin,

für mich ist es schon ein Problem.

Ich befürchte, und das wird sich auch bestätigen, dass so manch ein User "belästigt" wird - in welcher Form auch immer.

Deshalb schreite ich ein, weil ich bzw. wir sowas hier nicht dulden!


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hi Eugen,

die normalen, versteckten User, die das immer schon gemacht haben, werden sicherlich ihre Gründe dafür haben-welche auch immer.

Da es jetzt aber an der Tagesordnung liegt, sich hier zu verstecken, wird wohl auch Gründe haben und die möchte ich gerne wissen.


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hi Thorsten,

ich stelle mal eine Gegenfrage:

Meinst du weil ein User versteckt ist, wird er nicht mehr belästigt?
Spätestens wenn er auf eine Frage antwortet ist doch bekannt, dass dieser zumindest hin und wieder Online ist.

Meiner Meinung nach braucht diese Funktion nur der, der ein Forum überwachen möchte. Ansonsten ist diese Funktion in meinen Augen überflüssig.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> ich stelle mal eine Gegenfrage:
> 
> Meinst du weil ein User versteckt ist, wird er nicht mehr belästigt?


Ja Heiko, genau das wurde mir gerade von einem betroffenen User per PM bestätigt.

Ich warte jetzt ab, wer sich noch meldet, dann schaun wir weiter.


----------



## Juleli (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hm - also mir persönlich ist das vollkommen schnurz, ob jemand sich versteckt oder nicht. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hi,



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Heiko, genau das wurde mir gerade von einem betroffenen User per PM bestätigt.



es ist schon ein wenig traurig, dass es immer mal wieder Leute gibt, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten.
Es kann dann, wie du schon geschrieben hast, den Leuten auch kein Vorwurf gemacht werden, dass sie als versteckte user unterwegs sind.

Eigentlich wirklich schade das man sich nur so zur wehr setzen kann.

Gruß Heiko
der an den Anstand der Leute appelliert.


----------



## Mühle (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

@ Thorsten,

Belästigung im Forum, ich dachte sowas gibt es nur am Arbeitsplatz  .

Mich persönlich kratzen die Unsichtbaren nicht, aber die Nichtantworter gehen mir manchmal auf den Nerv  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hi,

stellt die Belästiger doch an den Pranger, damit wir SIE TEEREN UND FEDERN können.................


----------



## Steffen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hi.

Probleme.

Ich kann nur allen raten die ein Probleme haben sich an die Moderatoren zu wenden denn glaubt mir es wird nicht besser......  

Zu den nicht Antworten.

Es kann ja auch sein das für die Leute das Thema beantwortet ist.... aber eine kleine Antwort kann ja dann nicht schaden....  


PS: Die ganzen Streiterein gehören abgeschafft !!!!!


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Salut,

was ist denn los?  


Ich bin jedenfalls da.


----------



## sabine71 (19. Juni 2007)

*Nicht Antworten ...*

@thorsten:
wenn das Thema für einen selber erledigt ist, soll man seinen Thread dann von Euch schließen lassen ?  

Habe gerade gesehen das ich da auch den einen oder anderen habe : : : 

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Cletric (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Ich denke die Leute sind alt genug um zu wissen was sie tun.

Nicht jeder der paranoid ist wird auch verfolgt ich würden den Leuten
den Willen lassen.


----------



## Armin501 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Kann es sein, dass du auf dem Usertreff zu diesem Thema
Hinweise erhalten hast?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin501 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Ich bin dafür eine anonyme Umfrage zu starten, wieviel Leute hier Angst vor Belästigung haben, oder belästigt wurden.

Das würde mich mal interessieren!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dr.J (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

@Sabine
Wir schliessen Thema nur dann, wenn sie eindeutig abgeschlossen sind. Beispiele sind die Threads aus dem Flohmarkt.

Themen aus den anderen Rubriken lassen wir bewusst offen, da neue User vielleicht noch Fragen dazu stellen wollen, auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist.

Worum es bei den "Nichtantwortern" geht, ist, dass sie ihre Fragen stellen und Antworten bekommen, aber auf diese Antworten bzw. freundliche Nachfragen nicht mehr reagieren. Wir haben einige solche "offenen" Threads. Dies ist für diejenigen, die sich Mühe geben und geduldig antworten, natürlich sehr frustrierend.


----------



## sigfra (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hallo zusammen...

ich würde aber auch die Funktion " unsichtbar " löschen... meiner Meinung nach völlig überflüssig... 

... wenn einer Probleme mit nem anderen User hat... und das nicht alleine geregelt bekommt, dann gibts ja immer noch unsere Mod`s ...  , die dann dementsprechend eingreifen können...


----------



## gabi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> ich würde aber auch die Funktion " unsichtbar " löschen... meiner Meinung nach völlig überflüssig...
> 
> ... wenn einer Probleme mit nem anderen User hat... und das nicht alleine geregelt bekommt, dann gibts ja immer noch unsere Mod`s ...  , die dann dementsprechend eingreifen können...



Hi,

die Antwort von Sigfra kann ich nur bestätigen. Unsere Mod's sind alle regelmäßig online und wirklich bereit sich um die Probleme der user zu kümmern, selbst wenn sie gerade am anderen Ende der Welt sind. 

Ich fühle mich hier total gut aufgehoben und das nicht nur mit meinen Fragen rund um den Teich.

Ob diese "Versteckten" nicht eher selber was zu verheimlichen haben?


----------



## sigfra (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*



			
				gabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ob diese "Versteckten" nicht eher selber was zu verheimlichen haben?




Hallo Gabi...

kommt da jetzt ein verkappter Sherlock Homes durch ??? ...


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gibts einen Grund?*

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema ist soweit durch.

Die betroffenen User haben mich informiert und ich werde mich darum kümmern.

Die Angelegenheit ist somit erledigt und der Thread wird geschlossen!


----------

